

347 Funny Hairstyles for Julian Assange - Founder of Wikileaks - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://99designs.com/other-design-tasks/contests/design-next-great-hairstyle-julian-assange-wikileaks-59769

======
filobloomz
That does it. Bye-bye Hacker News.

~~~
bhousel
Bye-bye 99Designs too, apparently..

